# Micro-jig Bladeclean system comments



## jayseedub (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the review! MicroJig seems to think that plastic is a precious commodity, because everything they make is about double what it should cost, in my frugal opinion. Good designs are worth something-but c'mon.

I use either an oil-draining pan or the lid of a 5 gallon bucket and a brass brush. A little bit of hassle, for sure, but not $90+ worth of hassle.

Glad you're finding good use out of this, and I can see the appeal, just wishing MicroJig would be a little more reasonable in their pricing, I guess. Complaint: Complete.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the review.

I'll wait to see if the price comes down.


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

I use ther lid from a five gallon bucket, simple green and some elbow grease
works fine and much cheaper..


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

The convenience of everything in one place is nice, but at a price.

I use an oil drain pan and pour some ammonia from a storage jug. Old tooth brush does the blade cleaning just fine, then a dry off with compressed air and paper towels. The solution is returned to the jug.

If I was going to spend some extra cash, I'd probably try and find an ultrasonic cleaner where I could just put the blade in, press "go", then pull it out a few minutes later and dry.

The US cleaners are easy enough to build with available transducers and amplifiers plus a suitable mixing bowl with lid.
Of course there is the build time and depending on how you value that….


----------



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

$90 seems high…but looks practical. I would think the type of cleaner would make quite a bit of difference in how well it works. What do they recommend?


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Wouldn't an aluminum oxide pad dull the teeth?


----------



## OtisFinklestein (May 25, 2019)

They were $79.99 and I thought that was high and now it is $99.99. I will pass.


----------

